# Boston PD Show on Spike TV



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Anybody else catch the show on Friday night? Not bad reality television. It was reminiscent of "LAPD: Life on the beat" that was on Discovery a few years ago.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Anybody have it on tape that they can copy for me? My "connectoin" to a TIVO/DVD unit failed to complete his mission....


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

SinePari said:


> Anybody else catch the show on Friday night? Not bad reality television. It was reminiscent of "LAPD: Life on the beat" that was on Discovery a few years ago.


Yeah, I was kinda surprised when I saw it on the schedule. I was just going through the guide and saw it. I actually never heard anything about it or saw any ads. It was a pretty decent show. I like how the first episode focused on uniform guys and the second one went with the undercover's and task forces. I DVR'd it on Comcast and set a series recording so we'll see how long it lasts. I hope it lasts longer than FireHouse USA that followed arounf the BFD crew from Huntington Ave. That was another good show that got pulled. Or maybe I am biased because I actually live in the city.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Curious EMT said:


> Anybody have it on tape that they can copy for me? My "connectoin" to a TIVO/DVD unit failed to complete his mission....


You gotta '86 that Tivo garbage and get with the DVR program...easy as pie.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

I only knew about it because there was an article bashing the show in the Herald. It talked about how the show portrays the BPD poorly. I didnt find that myself, but whatever...


----------



## USCPFRU3 (Dec 23, 2002)

The Spike TV web site has a few clips from the show. The next episode airs on friday at 10pm.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

I posted a thread last week telling everyone about this. 

I thought the show overall was pretty good too. I saw a lot of people on there my dad knew from the academy, such as Robert O'Toole and Kevin Guy, so I know who he's talking about when he tells stories about the academy.

The first episode did portray the BPD in a negative light by putting a lot of emphasis on the Victoria Snelgrove incident. Other than that it was pretty good. I liked the one where the police tried to arrange something with the school Prinicpal and he/she ended up tipping the kid off and allowed the kid to screw before they got there. I also liked how they went up to Lynn and arrested the kid while he was coming back from a field trip. 

The only part that I think the show may have over stepped their boundaries was filming them in their homes and showing their families. I know I wouldn't have wanted that if I were being filmed. Maybe in a smaller town where noone really holds grudges against the police as much, but in a city like Boston it could put your family in jeopardy if the wrong people were watching the show.

I can't wait for next weeks last two episodes. I hope they play reruns later on.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

I also missed the show. I DVRd it on my neighbors tv but somehow it didn't work out and I can't find when they'll replay. Any info on that would be appreciated.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Speaking of Fall shows, anyone see Jericho? The first two episodes are On Demand and pretty good. There's alot of action without it being too overdone. The story seems to be completely plausible right now: small town sees mushroom cloud and gets disconnected from other towns. Where would be if we were on our own?


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

djgj200 said:


> I posted a thread last week telling everyone about this.
> 
> I thought the show overall was pretty good too. I saw a lot of people on there my dad knew from the academy, such as Robert O'Toole and Kevin Guy, so I know who he's talking about when he tells stories about the academy.
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me? Small towns are where the grudges are most prevalent. Big city cops may have an air of anonymity. In the small town I work in, everyone knows where you live, who your family is, and where to vent their frustrations about you and your job, and they will.


----------



## tacmedic (Aug 20, 2003)

Anyone interested in the video, let me know. My tivo picked it up and I will be willing you some of you out. Send me a pm or email.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

My favorite part of the show last night was when that Officer said:

"Some people want you out here, some people don't and they voice their opinion about it. Sometimes you want to say something back, but you can't you have to be...........professional"

I thought that was hilarious the way he put it. I guess reading that just doesn't seem as funny as watching him say it.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

djgj200 said:


> My favorite part of the show last night was when that Officer said:
> 
> "Some people want you out here, some people don't and they voice their opinion about it. Sometimes you want to say something back, but you can't you have to be...........professional"


i caught that last night too... i watched it with a few of my friends and everyone seemed to point out that part. The cop seemed disappointed that he had to be professional... ha!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

Nightstalker said:


> The cop seemed disappointed that he had to be professional... ha!


That was what seemed pretty funny to me. It seemed like being professional takes all the fun out of the job. haha.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

I was able to make a sound clip of it. I kinda butchered the quote when I quote him earlier, but anyway here it is for those that missed it.

http://www.t3rbo.com/audio/view.php?play=d9891e5a87951cfab9b700e523c7a600


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

i thought the show was great, its amazing how violent those areas of boston are. it was nice to see a show around boston and see areas i recoqnize on tv. i think cops only had one episode in mass, in lynn.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

7costanza said:


> i thought the show was great, its amazing how violent those areas of boston are. it was nice to see a show around boston and see areas i recoqnize on tv. i think cops only had one episode in mass, in lynn.


Cops had two episodes from Boston that were paired with Providence from the early or mid 90's I think.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn! I missed it last night.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

if only i had a media center computer i could post it on youtube.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Just


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Just watched a bunch of clips from it on spikes website. Looks like a great show!


----------

